# Entity Code



## letiflynn (Dec 18, 2013)

I received a rejected claim from BCBS that stated:

Status Details: Entity's commercial provider id. Note: This code requires use of an Entity Code.

Can anyone tell me what that means...what is an Entity Code? I am a coding extern. Please help!

Thank you!!


----------

